
Oakland City Council approves budget, reduces funds for police - MilnerRoute
https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2020/06/23/oakland-city-council-approves-budget-reduces-funds-for-police/
======
emrysol
I don’t understand the points being made. It looks like someone wants to cut
funding by 50% for OPD and the majority don’t, but they’re going to anyway?
Does this article confuse anyone else? I’ve googled, but other sources don’t
have this information.

